# Hunchback



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I recently adopted two lovely little rats, and one of them seems to suddenly be hunched all the time - she still plays, and climbs and eats normally, although she is walking a bit slower than normal. I've never seen anything like it in any of my rats, she doesn't seem to be in pain but I'm still unsure as to why this would suddenly happen. 

Any insight? Should I be sending her to the vet ASAP? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My rat Lynn has a hunched back. There is absolutely nothing wrong with her, except her usual neurological disorder. My rat Molly had a hunched back too.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you get a picture or video?

Balls and too small of wheels can cause spinal problems, but foremost in my mind is a hunched position a rat takes in pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can try and get a picture or video, they have no balls or wheels - although they are both VERY brave and I'm wondering if she maybe took a spill while I was at work in her cage? Except she seemed totally fine when I got home - I took them out for play time and all of a sudden I noticed her a little bit slower than usual, and her back very hunched. 

They are rescues, hairless, and mostly blind - so because of them having no fur, I can really see the hunch.


----------

